# Can't build modules on kernel 2.6.24

## Etal

Hi

I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.24, and I can't get ipw3945, gspcav1 or virtualbox-modules to build.

Here's the output for ipw3945 (I can post the ouput for the others if you would like):

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c: In function 'ipw_start_association':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c:4444: error: implicit declaration of function 'MAC_ARG'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c:4444: warning: too few arguments for format

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c: In function 'ipw_net_set_mac_address':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c:15217: warning: too few arguments for format

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c: In function 'ipw_pci_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c:16594: error: implicit declaration of function 'SET_MODULE_OWNER'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/work/ipw3945-1.2.2] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line  519:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/usr/src/linux SHELL=/bin/bash T=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/temp CONFIG_IPW3945_MONITOR=y CONFIG_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP=y CONFIG_IPW3945_PROMISCUOUS=y CONFIG_IPW3945_DEBUG=n all.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.
```

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## speedness

Try the new mac802.11 wireless stack. It's been in the mainline kernel since 2.6.22, but now with 2.6.24, we have support for several more devices, including the iwl3945.

To use it, do a 'make menuconfig':

Go to Networking->Wireless

Select Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211).

Now go to Device Drivers->Network Device Support->Wireless LAN

You'll see a new option:

Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers     

Select it and you'll see 

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection. That's what you want.

Note that the microcode you were using (ipw3945-ucode) is no good with this new driver.

So emerge iwl3945-ucode, and you're good to go. 

At least, I think that's all you need. I'm about to try it myself.

As for the other modules, I don't know, sorry. This is the only one I had issues with.

----------

## Etal

Maybe I'll try iwlwifi, but I still can't use VirtualBox or my WebCam...

Here's another post where someone can't build an external module:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-651875-highlight-.html

----------

## psomas

 *AM088 wrote:*   

> Maybe I'll try iwlwifi, but I still can't use VirtualBox or my WebCam...
> 
> Here's another post where someone can't build an external module:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-651875-highlight-.html

 

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_150497.xml

http://tsunam.org/2008/01/25/kernel-development-2624/

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207383

2.6.24 is not stable yet...

there are some regressions with some portage packages-modules...

some work(nvidia-drivers compile without probs with 2.6.24) without any modidication and some don't work yet...

but i think that this will be solved soon...

----------

## Etal

Thanks psomas!

Good to know I'm not the only one with this problem.

In the mean time, I'll try setting up iwl3945, as speedness suggested.

Edit: iwl3945 is awesome! I don't need that buggy ipw3945 anymore! Yay!

----------

## ferg

I'm having problems with GSPCAV1 as well.  Here's to it being fixed soon!

Cheers

Ferg

----------

## mottmar

 *ferg wrote:*   

> I'm having problems with GSPCAV1 as well.  Here's to it being fixed soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ferg

 

I bumped to tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r2 today (to fix security issue) and gspcav1 won't compile.. but I fount bug #207826, where I found out there is a patch. Also a newer version of gspcav1 (not in portage tough) exists, which works flawless.

----------

## ferg

 *mottmar wrote:*   

>  *ferg wrote:*   I'm having problems with GSPCAV1 as well.  Here's to it being fixed soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ferg 
> ...

 

Nice one.  I used that patch. Well not the actual patch.  I just copied the existing build to the new version name, ran ebuild digest on it and emerged it.  Worked fine!

```
cp gspcav1-20070508.ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224.ebuild 

ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/gspcav1/gspcav1-20071224.ebuild digest
```

(presuming of course you have an existing overlay).

Thanks!

Ferg

----------

